

Tiny Types in Java - javinpaul
http://www.markphelps.me/java/2014/12/09/tiny-types.html

======
linohh
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Value_object](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Value_object)

In Scala this is called case class and very useful.

